

role names - ubudesign

ok this is a simple question. I am trying to come up with 7 levels of permissions and their respective role names. what I have is:<p>root, admin, manager, assistant,user,public,none<p>or<p>root, admin, publisher, editor ,user,public,none<p>I'm not too happy with this naming. could you suggest something better that would be understood by most users?
This is in the context of database
======
davidw
Sounds overly complex, offhand.

~~~
stevecooperorg
I think you may have a point -- what kind of user (A) has to deal with these
roles, and (B) can't understand terms like 'DBA' or 'superuser'? Hopefully
you're not just renaming roles already defined by the DBMS?

It sounds like you might not be dealing with non-technical business users
here; if you can explain your users a bit better, you can probably get more
help.

Otherwise...

If you can get spaces into the names, all to the good. Could just be too
restrictive to use one-word role names. Longer names might look like:
[database manager, table designer, table manager, writer, reader, banned]

Or use verbs: [administer, manage, design, write, read, do nothing.] This
allow you to write friendly messages; "You may #{ role-verb } pages on this
site."

If the database holds, say, web sites and pages, try to find actual career
names; [database administrator, site manager, web designer, writer, customer,
banned]

Hope that's some ideas.

~~~
ubudesign
Thanks. yes, I could change them to role code, role name, and description.
also naming by what they can do is good too. read xxx create xxx etc...

